# Who is running a Chese.



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

just ducky said:


> :lol::lol: There's the pic i remember...best one i've ever seen. Funniest thing in the world to see him ignore the dog platform, and prefer to sit up to his neck in the water next to the birds.


priceless !!!


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

RIGHT ANGLE BACK said:


> Thank you for the info all. This is what I was hoping for.
> Kid your description is exactly what I had heard and was hoping for. I have also been looking at the rescue idea. Like I said I dont know a whole lot about the chessie lines but looking for all the info I can get. My father in law was golfing with dave from marshlan chessies is how I found him. Seems like a great guy and his dogs were exactly what im looking for, but like I said im I would like to have a pup that is born by march so it will give me time to get him started on training b4 next season. Thanks again everyone for all the great info.


RAB my female was born on tax day of 2013 (April 15) which put her at 6 months old in october 2013 and she did very well for a pup did great last year in the late split when it was cold never phazed her a bit !! she had a little set back this year with a illness but she came on strong in the end !! she found birds we would have never found in the crap we where hunting in !!


----------



## RIGHT ANGLE BACK (Aug 23, 2007)

Babs that is good to know that will buy me a little more time. Im just a little nervous bout pushing the time line for next year.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh and RAB forgot to mention the14 year old was born in may which put her at 5 months and she was a machine !! good luck and keep us posted !!


----------



## ChessieGuy (Jan 28, 2007)

I have had Chessies for quite awhile now. I believe the males are easier to train. Females seem to shut down if they are pushed too hard or fast. Couldn't ask for a better friend though.


----------



## RIGHT ANGLE BACK (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Chessieguy. I'm still unsure if I want a male or female.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

If rescuing a chessie and wanting to hunt it, make sure you get as much of the background story as possible. We had one that loved to hunt, was stubborn and loving but not a cuddler. The second one was a cuddler, loved to hunt on her own, but any kind of loud noises put her into the deep darkest part of the house. Turns out she was left outside tied up in storms or something as a young dog. Then someone threw her out of a truck. She wanted nothing to do with anything loud. Couldnt ask for a better house dog though.


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

Shi Kid's picture truly is priceless. Definitely belongs in a magazine. That is one tough dog.


----------



## walleyeslammer1 (May 29, 2009)

I have owned labs and a chessie, my chessie is an awesome dog 13 years old this year and had his best year ever! Great family dog, even better buddy, like posted above can be stubborn and is very smart. You will love having a chessie!


----------



## browndog49768 (Apr 3, 2004)

Mine is a friend to anyone who will pet her. A bit protective of her truck or her food with other dogs. And will let kiddos do pretty much anything they want to her. As far as training I found that you can't do the same thing all day like Labs tend to do, but after they feel that they have learned it they will all of a sudden act like they have never seen the drill before and just totally blow it. Give them a break and come back the next day and will nail it but to many reps leaves them bored.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Got back from a sea duck hunt in Maine a few weeks ago. Our guide had a 9 year old chessie that was amazing. Friendliest dog I've been around, and was jumping in the Atlantic chasing down cripples like a champ. It was unreal watching her work for those birds. Only time she made a sound was when we missed, which kinda happened a lot.


----------



## tailgunner2828 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have an 11 month old Chessie. He has Giga watts of energy. So you better like to walk, run, train etc., They demand your attention. You are not allowed to ignore them. I have owned a bunch of different breeds and I love my chessie. I take him everywhere. Puppy classes are a must or at the very least get him around a lot of people. One tough dog but highly trainable, but you have to keep progressing with the training or they will give you the paw.. Oh ya they will follow you into the shower if you let them. one truly amazing dog. Took to swimming with absolutely no coaxing just went right in and swam like he did it a thousand times. I will never own another breed as log as I live, or can walk run or train.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

This my newest girl River and my big boy Dozer .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

BIRD BARREL said:


> This my newest girl River and my big boy Dozer .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


nice looking Dogs Bird barrel !


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

CougarHunter said:


> Got back from a sea duck hunt in Maine a few weeks ago. Our guide had a 9 year old chessie that was amazing. Friendliest dog I've been around, and was jumping in the Atlantic chasing down cripples like a champ. It was unreal watching her work for those birds. Only time she made a sound was when we missed, which kinda happened a lot.


Know that sound cougarHunter !!


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Best, smartest most faithful friend i ever had


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

fishbuster said:


> Best, smartest most faithful friend i ever had


that about says it all!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Good Chessie story. Buddy and I are hunting a boat launch (public land) on a popular lake and he's got a hooded merganser on the ground next to him. Slow morning. Guys roll into the launch and their chessie walks over. Actually, that's not the right word. Swaggers maybe. This dog had a presence around it, not hostility but just a no b s aura you could pick up on immediately. It picks up the merganser and walks away.

My buddy gets up to follow it back to the guys with the boat, and I was like "just let it go, it's his bird now". Didn't want to see how that was going to play out. Mergs aren't worth a finger or two.

Another time at the M W W a guy had a chessie tied to an eye bolt in the bed of his truck. Some kid, for reasons completely unknown, climbed into the bed of the guy's truck. Kid had a nice hole in the webbing between his thumb and fore finger and left a pretty good blood trail back into the HQ. Left the dog owner my card as we saw the whole thing, just in case someone got sue happy. Why people don't teach their kids etiquette around dogs in beyond me. Don't pet a dog you don't know without permission, don't be hostile, make your self small get down to their level and extend a hand for them to sniff. Not that hard...


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Lab guy myself, but my very long time hunting partner was a chessie guy.
He had a female, she was a hunting machine. Now! I was around this dog and hunted with this guy every day we could, and I "Still" couldn't get near a bird she brought back.....lol
But anyway she had an outside kennel and stayed in the kennel religiously,
at least til duck season started. When ever duck season started when my bud would come out the back door she would be in the back of his truck.
We had a canoe so the tailgate was always down. Well that really bugged him, just how in the hell did she know what time to jump the fence ?

So one morning he got his wife up as well, as she was interested also. So he stood in the dark in the kitchen looking at the kennel, then told his wife to turn on the bathroom light. Yep ! That was it, when the light went on ? She jumped on top of the coop, then over the fence she went and in the truck.

Oh she was a good one, chased a goose for me from zone 22 to 20, guys actually watched the whole thing, they wouldn't shoot the goose as she was gaining on it. I got nervous as she was gone for so long, Randy just said she'll be fine......yep she sure was....


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

nice storey for sure Mike L !


----------

